
Ask HN: Software developers: What percentage of your workday is fun? - ldom22
Programming is fun, but in my experience software engineering is not. I would say about less than 8% of my day is fun, rest is testing, docs, emails, etc, which is needed, but not fun
======
stray
~80% for varying values of fun.

~~~
ldom22
that sounds really good, are you self employed or work at a company?

~~~
stray
I work at a very small company. There are only 4 developers: 3 full-time and 1
part-time.

A full work week is defined as 35 hours, 5 of which are to be spent on
research/study.

So when you figure in the daily standup, I get to spend ~29 hours per week
building things -- essentially protected from everything else.

